# Mini Lathe Correct Cross Slide Setup?



## HansWorks (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello All! I just purchased a lightly used Little Machine Shop 7x12 mini lathe, and this is my first post. Thank you in advance for any help sorting out my question/issue below.

Could anyone tell me if the PO setup the cross slide correctly? He was turning only pen sized plastic material. 

Based on the current setup only small diameter materials could be milled. Certainly nothing even approaching 3in. The red line in the photo shows the max distance the tool post can be moved away from the stock 3in chuck.

My background, just to let you know how green I am: I work as a graphic designer but I am addicted to tools. I have only spent about an hour on a large South Bend lathe and about the same on a Bridgeport vertical mill.

Thanks again!


----------



## MSD0 (Jun 17, 2016)

If I'm looking at the picture correctly, you would want to rotate the tool post 90 deg clockwise.


----------



## HansWorks (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello and thanks for your comment. Yes, the tool post needs to be rotated. 

My main question is about the cross slide, shouldn't it be able to move farther to the right in my photo? 

Currently the farthest it can move away from the center of the chuck is about 1.5in. Is that standard for a mini lathe?

For example, if i wanted to turn a piece of 2in stock there would not be enough space between stock and tool holder.


----------



## brino (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello HansWorks,

First, Welcome to the group!

Next, lets be clear about terms: your carriage has BOTH a cross-slide and a top or "compound" slide....and that's a good thing!
Check out the link in the first post here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/a-guide-for-selecting-the-right-lathe-for-beginners.25915/
for lathe terms.

The "cross slide" is the one that is fixed at 90 degrees from the lathe axis (the lathe axis goes from headstock centre to tailstock center).
The other, adjustable angle slide is the "compound slide".

The angle of  the compound slide can be adjusted to suit the work you are doing:
-set it at 29.5 degrees to cut threads, this way you only cut on one side of the 60-degree sharpened cutter (I find it reduces chatter)
-set it at a low angle to get very fine feed as with a "shear tool"; see here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...cold-rolled-steel-on-lathe.44487/#post-380087
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...ni-lathe-shear-tool-win-do-you-know-it.42510/

I used to have an old Barnes lathe with only one slide; the angle could be adjusted, but it was a little limiting.

If you did not get the manuals with the lathe some are available on the "little Machine Shop" site:
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/info/4100MiniLatheUsersGuide.pdf
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/gallery/docs.php?type=ug

In particular see the bottom of page 33 and top of page 34 in the model 4100 pdf document above.

Have fun and post back with any problems or questions.

-brino


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hanswork,

That is all the cross slide moves. If you need more then you have to turn the compound and back it off or turn it in depending on which direction you turn the compound to get more distance.


----------



## MSD0 (Jun 17, 2016)

HansWorks said:


> Hello and thanks for your comment. Yes, the tool post needs to be rotated.
> 
> My main question is about the cross slide, shouldn't it be able to move farther to the right in my photo?
> 
> ...


Oops- I missed the whole point of your question lol. Like others have said, you need to change the angle of the compound. I believe you have to remove the compound to change the angle on a mini lathe.


----------



## royesses (Jun 17, 2016)

You might want to check out an extension kit for the cross slide:
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4450&category=


----------



## chips&more (Jun 17, 2016)

When the lathe specs say it can swing 7”, that’s the maximum diameter it can swing when away from the carriage. And that's all it means. It does not mean you can easily move things around and turn the OD of that 7” though. Yes, I understand, it’s a little bit of false leading advertising. You will need to get creative in your tooling and set-up to achieve larger diameters of work in your lathe…Dave.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jun 17, 2016)

chips&more said:


> When the lathe specs say it can swing 7”, that’s the maximum diameter it can swing when away from the carriage. And that's all it means. It does not mean you can easily move things around and turn the OD of that 7” though. Yes, I understand, it’s a little bit of false leading advertising. You will need to get creative in your tooling and set-up to achieve larger diameters of work in your lathe…Dave.


Swing over the ways is 7", swing over the carriage will be much smaller, swing in the gap if so equipped will be much larger. This is not misleading at all merely common nomenclature.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 18, 2016)

I actually use the setup in the op's picture with the tool holder on the out side, to turn large diameters


----------



## HansWorks (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello All! Thanks for all the patient feedback without any batting about my ears. 

As an utter newb I did assume that a 7in lathe could turn a 7in piece of stock (not that I can turn anything more than about 10mm right now, ha!). The largest project I have in mind is 108mm OD alu but that would need to be turned on a larger lathe to get good results anyway.  

As I move along, I will have a million more question for everyone, but for now I will start small and get creative as I go along. The LMS extension kit adds 1.0in which is not insignificant for U$75. 

First project is a base for a LED goose neck light so I can see what I am doing on future projects.  Basically, 2in OD disc at 0.75 depth, with a rebate to hold the magnet. I think threading is a little outlandish for me at this time so I will cheat and use a tap.

Great intro article link from Brino. Nice simple work around from kd4gij. Thanks Again!


----------



## kwoodhands (Jun 20, 2016)

You can turn 2" stock.Change the jaws out using the outside gripping ones,should be two sets of jaws on a scroll chuck.
When you chuck a 2" round the work will be 1" from the centerline of the bed.Keep in mind the larger rounds up to 3" require more torque on the motor to make your cuts.If you had an imaginary line running parallel from the center of the chuck to the center of the tail stock and measured to the tool holder,you will see that dimension is at least 1-1/2".Which makes a 3" round cut possible.
If you think you may need to turn larger than 1" diameter stock often, then look around for a larger capacity lathe.
Keep the lathe you have now.LMS website has great info for mini-lathe owners.The Sherline site is also very useful.
mike


----------



## brino (Jun 20, 2016)

HansWorks,

Complete lathe specifications should include both swing over ways _and_ swing over the top/compound slide. 
For many you need to pull up the full specs to get the those numbers.

The other "funny" thing is how the swing is sometimes defined. 
It is normally maximum diameter in North America, but might be maximum radius in Britain/UK.

Did you determine if you can get more swing by turning the compound-slide to the same direction as the cross-slide?

Here's another couple good references:
The Amateur's Lathe by L.H.Sparey: https://www.amazon.com/Amateurs-Lathe-L-H-Sparey/dp/0852422881
How to Run a Lathe by SouthBend: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/sb-how-to-run-a-lathe-1966-27th-edition-56-pdf.2909/
(there are a few different versions of that SouthBend manual on this site, and I believe it is still available in re-print)
I still turn to these on a regular basis.



HansWorks said:


> As I move along, I will have a million more question for everyone





HansWorks said:


> Thanks for all the patient feedback without any batting about my ears.


Well, you've got the right place for thoughtful, respectful answers. 
That's what I have always received here and it makes me want to respond the same way.
Ask away..............

Be safe and have fun!
-brino


----------



## HansWorks (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey Brino + Kwoodhands-
Thanks for the additional input and resources. My excuse for buying a lathe is to learn basics. I've always worked in wood and had an ah-ha moment when learning some basic welding... "hey, i cut it to short BUT... egads! I can add some back on, then.... put it in a machine and clean it up" Hopefully the mini lathe can be a reasonably priced learning ground. 

Plenty of crazy videos out there to look at setups, here's a 3in steel stock in 4in jaws on mini lathe: 




However,  I quickly see where this is going, that the lathe is the lesser part of the expense even if patiently waiting for used tooling. Consolation is, tooling can be used on medium sized lathe and of course measuring tools can be used on lathe, mill and on and on till I retire and have to live in an unheated tool shed for the last of my days. 

Fortunately, I do have very limited access to a large Southbend lathe and Bridgeport Mill but need to have some idea of what I am doing before being allowed under close supervision. Tool addicts are very protective of their hoard, as they should be!

I'll report back when I've got the lathe setup and turned my first part. Cheers!


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jun 20, 2016)

HansWorks said:


> Hey Brino + Kwoodhands


 Terribly slow feed rate for that op, a much better finish would be had  by doubling the feed and speed this will somewhat eliminate the striations that occur on hot rolled steel finishes yet not always  however.


----------



## Steammodels (Feb 9, 2022)

HansWorks said:


> Hello All! I just purchased a lightly used Little Machine Shop 7x12 mini lathe, and this is my first post. Thank you in advance for any help sorting out my question/issue below.
> 
> Could anyone tell me if the PO setup the cross slide correctly? He was turning only pen sized plastic material.
> 
> ...


You can turn 2” with this set up. Change the jaws to the inside set to hold the stock. You have a quick change tool post, so you can move the tool holder to the back of the tool post. Fit a left hand tool into the holder with enough reach for the part and away you go. It’s not a super rigid setup, but it will work. You don’t need to change the orientation of the compound, the set up is fine for the job you describe.
Have fun!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 9, 2022)

Steammodels,  I doubt you'll get any response, this thread is 6 years old.


----------



## Steammodels (Feb 9, 2022)

Yep, but who knows, someone else might find the information useful.


----------



## addertooth (Feb 9, 2022)

Here are a couple pictures.  The first was taken with the compound set at 90 degrees, and measuring from center line of the lathe to the cutting tool. It shows about 1.5 inches, which would mean about a 3 inch Outer diameter.   
The second picture is a side-by-side of the extended cross feed, it shows how that extra inch is gained (longer cut-out for the nut to engage and travel along the thread by an extra inch.  This would mean that once installed, a 5 inch Outer diameter could be cut, with the compound at 90 degrees.  Keep in mind if you rotate the compound you can back the tool off even further for a larger outer diameter. 




Extended cross slide assembly below in comparison with stock.


----------



## compact8 (Feb 10, 2022)

Just realized that this thread is six years old. Wondering how it got surfaced again.....


----------



## addertooth (Feb 10, 2022)

Compact8,

I am not sure, but there has been some chatter lately about common upgrades to address limitations on these Seig 2 lathes.   So, it did not seem unreasonable to post a couple of pictures that novices who buy these lathes can make a decision on gaining an extra inch of travel.

These mini-lathes are probably the best supported for upgrades, as virtually any lathe on the market.  Many of those upgrades are to address limitations and put off the day which their small size forces the owner to upgrade to a larger lathe.  For those who use them to make model parts, that day may never come.


----------



## brino (Feb 16, 2022)

addertooth said:


> I am not sure, but there has been some chatter lately about common upgrades to address limitations on these Seig 2 lathes. So, it did not seem unreasonable to post a couple of pictures that novices who buy these lathes can make a decision on gaining an extra inch of travel.



Agreed.
I liked to see the real side-by-side photo of the difference.
Made it more "real" in my head.

Thanks for posting.

Brian


----------

